
Chrome continues to fall apart at brisk pace - bpierre
http://www.quirksmode.org./blog/archives/2015/02/chrome_continue.html
======
jdlyga
The desktop browser is great, but they gotta reign in the RAM usage. It's
getting to be a problem.

~~~
strttn
Agreed. I had 1.2Gb in use from a single TechCrunch tab the other day. Was
probably ads but still.

------
barrystaes
I wonder, why is there a . TLD suffix and why does it work? I never knew..

[http://www.quirksmode.org./blog/archives/2015/02/chrome_cont...](http://www.quirksmode.org./blog/archives/2015/02/chrome_continue.html)

------
wodenokoto
I wonder if there is some sort of revenue share program for 3rd party browser
not unlike the deal between Mozilla and Google.

This is the best reason I can come up with as to why all these vendors seem to
bother maintaining their own forks.

------
tomcam
Not sure how this proves chrome is falling apart?

~~~
r721
I guess the author meant version fragmentation. Not the best title, for sure.

~~~
teknologist
CLICKBAIT!

